# T Works Manager Doesn't Work



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought T-Works Manager several months ago and still can't make it work right. The owner of the website will not return my calls, emails, or Paypal inquiries. This software crashes repeatedly on 3 different machines and has resorted me to giving my customers hand written invoices. 

Does anyone know how to make this software work or should it go in the trash?

I bought it originally because I liked the simple to use format, but if it doesn't work like it is advertised. The simplicity of use is out the window. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

It seems that Joe from T-Works wasn't receiving my messages. I finally got through and he was more than willing to help me solve my problems. We're back up and running smoothly again. Thanks Joe.


----------



## damascusapparel (Oct 26, 2010)

Ace, do you have more personalized contact info for Joe? Its seems like he isn't receiving my messages either. Thanks!


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

I used the email found on his site. What problems are you having? I have a series of emails that may help you solve your problem.


----------



## damascusapparel (Oct 26, 2010)

Ace, I haven't had problems yet. But I haven' received a response email to answer questions I've had. Can you get me a different number to call him on?


----------



## noreast (Oct 24, 2008)

You guys still using Tworks? Bought it and January, haven't had much success getting in touch with Joe about a couple questions, and today it crashed and is saying my file is damaged and will not open.


----------



## Ruthless Int. (May 27, 2009)

I don't have problems with the Software. 

I just don't like the Developer. 

Joe is a liar. 

I bought T-Works 1.2 over 18 months ago. I even talked to Joe on the phone. He promised me I would get 1 FREE upgrade to T-Works 2.0

I received a Marketing email from Joe on 11-18-12 that said 2.0 will be out on 1-14-13. 

I have called and emailed about 20 times asking for my Free Link when it is ready and nothing.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Well that's crappy customer service  I always talk to customers on the phone at printavo. His mail server might be down though if he isn't getting your messages.


----------



## esqstudio (Jul 10, 2008)

He does not pick up the phone he screens his calls using google voice and its a hit or miss good luck. He only responds when you say you need to add a license.


----------



## reddragons (Nov 5, 2012)

Ace of Spades said:


> I used the email found on his site. What problems are you having? I have a series of emails that may help you solve your problem.



How did you get through to Joe? Did you use the email [email protected] I've had no luck with that address or his listed phone.

My software has been down for 3 days now and I am losing money as we speak. 

The software will not even open up it just says "tworksdata.twk" is damaged and cannot be opened. Use the recover command to recover the file.

I went into my system preferences and opened the tworksbackup file. It does open the software but it is completely blank. All my customers are gone, all the invoices are gone, I do not know what to do!?!

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

The new version is available for download on the site. Just back up your stuff. Go to the site install the new version. Insert your reg key, import your files. Done. New version all spiffy and ready to go.

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## reddragons (Nov 5, 2012)

Hegemone said:


> The new version is available for download on the site. Just back up your stuff. Go to the site install the new version. Insert your reg key, import your files. Done. New version all spiffy and ready to go.
> 
> My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


I actually already tried this. It says my license key is not valid for this version of t-works software. I hope that is not true and I can get a new one. I was promised a free upgrade to the new software (V2) once it was available since I purchased the software just 3 months ago. 

Never got an email with a new download link, license key, or anything. I was also promised one year of technical support with the purchase of this product. I have called, emailed, and left voicemails ever since my software crashed one week ago. No response whatsoever. I do appreciate you trying to help me please let me know if there is anything else you could advise.

If I don't hear back by tomorrow I'm just going to dispute the charge and get my money back because now i'm left with no invoicing or order tracking to show for


----------



## alphagc1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hegemone said:


> The new version is available for download on the site. Just back up your stuff. Go to the site install the new version. Insert your reg key, import your files. Done. New version all spiffy and ready to go.
> 
> My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


The New Version on the site does not allow any pricing changes at all.
How did you make it work?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I installed as instructed and modified the pricing grids and service information. Make sure to spend some quality time with the user guide. Sounds like you may be missing some key information.


----------



## alphagc1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hegemone said:


> I installed as instructed and modified the pricing grids and service information. Make sure to spend some quality time with the user guide. Sounds like you may be missing some key information.


Thanks Hegemone, I already installed same way as the pre-release ones and those worked okay, the only bad thing is they have a lot of bugs. I just can't make work Price Matrix on the downloadable version on the website.


----------



## TulsaCane (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Hegemone, we are working with the trial as we make a decision on which software to go with. We followed the steps in the instruction manual, but continue to have to check the override button and manually enter the print price inorder for it to be added. Is there anything I'm missing, or would you be willing to share your steps to get the pricing to load automatically from the pricing grids?

Thanks for any help you might be wiling to provide!


----------

